# Adding busybox to stock aosp 4.1.1 ROM..



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey all! I just took the plunge to create my own ROM and have a build from source. I would like to bake busybox into my build and I have a vague idea of how to do so. I've asked around on g+ and the only advice people give is to use a kitchen or use an app. I feel like this defeats the purpose of doing it myself to learn so I would rather not use a kitchen or app. I've searched around and have found one brief guide on how to do it for a 4.0.3 ROM and I followed it but it ignored my busybox scripts when it began compiling. I figured I would ask here and see if anybody could help me out or point me in the right direction as I haven't been able to find any good information yet.

I'd like to build this and make it a serious project of mine and figured I'd take the plunge and start somewhere!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just take a look at how someone like Cyanogen does it. That's the easiest explanation I can provide.


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

yarly said:


> Just take a look at how someone like Cyanogen does it. That's the easiest explanation I can provide.


i'm not completely sure how to do so. i've looked around and posted in a few other threads and other people are having the same issue. it just has a problem when adding superuser. here is the related thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14293-aosp-build-with-no-baseband-cdma-galaxy-nexus/page__st__130

i'd really like to get this ironed out but i am lost as to where to look.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

indy328 said:


> it ignored my busybox scripts when it began compiling.


look at https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_vendor_cm/blob/ics/config/common.mk#L45

The compiler is only ignoring your script(s) because you must tell it to look for them... then where to put the binaries within the system/


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

[...sweet double post deleted]


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> look at https://github.com/C...g/common.mk#L45
> 
> The compiler is only ignoring your script(s) because you must tell it to look for them... then where to put the binaries within the system/


thank you much! for whatever reason i never got a notification that anybody responded to this thread and i just now checked it! i'll try your suggestion and see what happens!


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

@JBirdVegas i actually started all of this with your instructions in post #6 here-> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14293-aosp-build-with-no-baseband-cdma-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to help good luck


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

So should I add this to my full_toro make file or do I add it to the common.mk? It seems that is the way most people do it. Basically I just need to add that line to my makefile?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I would in common as you want bb to be in all builds for all devices not just toro


----------

